# Heads



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

Love photos of reptile and other animal heads, just put a few under "Heads" in Gallery.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

Great picture, looks like it’s smiling for the camera,lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

heres another couple


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

_Flaviemys purvisi

_
*Samsung Galaxy S8


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

Xray vision guard dog


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

Here’s some of little corn snakes while just hatching










Great colour on the turtle 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Xray vision guard dog
> View attachment 322393


Mine saying that's close enough...


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

My mum and dad have always had German Shepard’s, such great dogs 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> My mum and dad have always had German Shepard’s, such great dogs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Best protection dogs on the planet.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

Definitely, was always so good with kids too


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

Can't leave her out


Baby red tail


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Awesome pics, I love that albino darwin, looks almost fluorescent


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Awesome pics, I love that albino darwin, looks almost fluorescent


Some more albino heads


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

Sub-adult female Eastern long-neck AKA Eastern snake-neck - _Chelodina longicollis. 


_


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

Big albinos use IPhones



Couple of wild Laceys taken with 5s


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

Wild_ Rheodytes leukops - _Fitzroy River turtle AKA (white-eyed river diver.)


[doublepost=1514080950,1514080513][/doublepost]A mate'_s Elseya albagula _- White-throated snapping turtle AKA Southern snapping turtle.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Sorry about the bad photo - diamond python


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

AFT's own _Elseya albagula - _Southern Snapper and me.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Thats an awesome turtle @Aussiepride83


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Thats an awesome turtle @Aussiepride83


She's pushing 90 years old.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow! Whats the record age for them?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

Turtles live up to and over 100 years.
[doublepost=1514081931,1514081533][/doublepost]A good friend of mine's Clutch of week old Jardine river AKA Painted turtles - _Emydura subglobosa subglobosa_


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Those are beautiful. Do they keep that colouration as they grow up?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Those are beautiful. Do they keep that colouration as they grow up?


Yes, just not as vibrant.
A mate of mine's adult male.


Australia's 2 most attractive species are the Jardine River and Manning River turtles. Depending on whether you prefer red or gold. Personally, I like the golden Manning River turtles better.


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 24, 2017)

A couple of lizards.







[doublepost=1514082683,1514082532][/doublepost]A couple of snakes.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

I love the scale structure on elapid heads


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Spot the tiger snake


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Spot the tiger snake
> View attachment 322425


Just behind the gum nuts


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

That's better than a where's wally!
[doublepost=1514088484,1514087966][/doublepost]Spot the ELN. Pond near Valley Lake Wildlife Park, Mt Gambier SA.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> View attachment 322427


Yep!


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 24, 2017)

Heads.

Winston



Marilyn



Helix



Harry


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Harry is not amused
Harry is skeptical

Hmmmmm


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2017)

More heads


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

My 18 yr old son with my 6ft albino boa







Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 24, 2017)

that hairdo though.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 24, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> My 18 yr old son with my 6ft albino boa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like the men in portraits from the 1600’s. Amazing.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 25, 2017)

Yes he does lol 
Hers another one of my albino jungle






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 25, 2017)

Our Spencers.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 25, 2017)

awww!


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 26, 2017)

George is very suspicious of what you’re up to.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 27, 2017)

George looks like an extra from Jurassic world, so cool looking 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## kankryb (Dec 27, 2017)

Big head


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 27, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> AFT's own _Elseya albagula - _Southern Snapper and me.
> View attachment 322410



Hi Kev,

Did you buy Turtles R Us off Arthur and Debbie? I was just wondering because that Snapper looks like the one Colin South had and ended up with them.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi mate, no I've not bought turtles R us. I couldn't tell you where Jessica came from, she's been at AFT longer than me.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 3, 2018)

My red Pastel Hypo boa today









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalejunkie (Jan 3, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Turtles live up to and over 100 years.
> [doublepost=1514081931,1514081533][/doublepost]A good friend of mine's Clutch of week old Jardine river AKA Painted turtles - _Emydura subglobosa subglobosa_
> View attachment 322411



I definitely need one or 2 of those beauty’s for my collection 





pinefamily said:


> Our Spencers.
> View attachment 322439



Lovable lil mug 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Jan 3, 2018)

Two heads one tail.






Suns up.






Eye spy.






Just leave me alone... this is hard enough.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 3, 2018)

Wally said:


> Two heads one tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the third photo Wally?


----------



## Wally (Jan 3, 2018)

Blotched bluey.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 3, 2018)

Wally said:


> Two heads one tail.


Yes... 2 heads 1 tail. Hydra the ELN.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 3, 2018)

you don't want to see my head,it's a head made for radio
[doublepost=1514975604,1514975274][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> AFT's own _Elseya albagula - _Southern Snapper and me.
> View attachment 322410


turtle looks good but where the hell did you find those pants? did you steal them from a vinnies bin?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 3, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> you don't want to see my head,it's a head made for radio
> [doublepost=1514975604,1514975274][/doublepost]
> turtle looks good but where the hell did you find those pants? did you steal them from a vinnies bin?


Wtf?! You've got no taste mate. That's why you belong on radio. Lol


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 3, 2018)

My sunglow was peeking out her log last night hopefully she will shed today






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Heads.
> 
> Winston
> View attachment 322430
> ...


Marilyn is berserk but I have to love Helix because we just bought a pair of lacies,such beautiful creatures


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 3, 2018)

Giving some head


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Wtf?! You've got no taste mate. That's why you belong on radio. Lol


I'm not funny enough for radio,that's why I drive a truck
[doublepost=1514976363,1514976298][/doublepost]


richyboa72 said:


> My sunglow was peeking out her log last night hopefully she will shed today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ,so cute


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 3, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> I'm not funny enough for radio,that's why I drive a truck
> [doublepost=1514976363,1514976298][/doublepost]
> Oh ,so cute


Copy that.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 3, 2018)

I just took these at feed time, a big risk shoving a phone in their face and I know better than to try it with some, I would be out shopping tomorrow for a new IPhone.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## kankryb (Jan 3, 2018)

Another big head


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 3, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> View attachment 322592
> View attachment 322593
> View attachment 322594
> View attachment 322595
> ...



That snake is stunning!! Forgive my ignorance but what is it?


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 4, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> That snake is stunning!! Forgive my ignorance but what is it?


The first and second are a juvenile Green Tree Python. The third is a Crested Dragon. The fourth is a Bredli. The last two are a Boyds Forest Dragon.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 4, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Marilyn is berserk but I have to love Helix because we just bought a pair of lacies,such beautiful creatures


Helix still hates me but is gorgeous just the same!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 4, 2018)

NO words needed [emoji4]









Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## MANNING (Jan 21, 2018)

My boy just found this one near the front door - not long out of the egg?. 
His parents live between the few neighboring houses

[doublepost=1516533261,1515028566][/doublepost]Finally realised what the scurrying in my guttering outback was. This is a smaller one that gets around my place. Loves grapes and the odd worm ( out of my boys worm farm)


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 22, 2018)

Julatten girl just shed and hungry.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

@Yellowtail - Just curious, but what is the purpose of the terracotta pots?


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2018)

Foozil said:


> @Yellowtail - Just curious, but what is the purpose of the terracotta pots?



While I don't think it is the case in this instance, in the early 90s I used to use pots like that as the primary heat source. A standard incandescent globe was inside the pot and it would act like a heat rock. Worked a treat.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 22, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Just curious, but what is the purpose of the terracotta pots?



At a guess they are hides


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> At a guess they are hides


Thats what was thinking, but I thought they may have been used for something else too...


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 22, 2018)

I'd just returned from the local creek, (yesterday), had my fish traps in and brought home 2 buckets full of feeder fish, 800ish and dumped them in the ELN's tank... This head paints a picture of complete elation. LOL


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> had my fish traps in and brought home 2 buckets full of feeder fish


Just mosquito fish or natives?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 22, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Just mosquito fish or natives?


All wild platy and swordtails. I caught one native, a 2 and a half inch long spangled perch. I put him in a tank with an Australian bass the same size. He's going well.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> All wild platy and swordtails. I caught one native, a 2 and a half inch long spangled perch. I put him in a tank with an Australian bass the same size. He's going well.


Well done!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 22, 2018)

Spangled. This was literally right after he went in the tank... Has coloured up completely now and looks mint. 


Making friends will my little Australian Bass. LOL


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 22, 2018)

Foozil said:


> @Yellowtail - Just curious, but what is the purpose of the terracotta pots?


Use them as hides for most of my adult snakes and they also make a good basking spot as they hold heat from overhead CHE, in my larger cages I usually give them a choice of 2. They also provide rough edges to help with shedding.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 23, 2018)

Terracotta pots sawn in half make excellent hides for turtles too.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 23, 2018)

That’s what I did with one that was broke in the garden centre I work in ,was going in the skip and luckily it pretty much broke down the middle,my big boa loves it






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 23, 2018)

I find strawberry pots good for smaller snakes.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 23, 2018)

I might start using them when my diamond gets bigger, I like that idea.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 23, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> I find strawberry pots good for smaller snakes.
> View attachment 322908
> View attachment 322909


Oh that's great! I'm going to Bunnings!


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 23, 2018)

This is not a diamond but it works well for smaller snakes that like to climb, this one had outgrown it.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 23, 2018)

I even use them for my crays.


----------



## Khronoz (Jan 24, 2018)

Here are some more head pics of my eastern carpet after a good feed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Jan 24, 2018)

Very cool pics, @Khronoz


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 24, 2018)

yikes, that aspen.


----------



## MANNING (Jan 24, 2018)

*'DUSA




STITCH 


*


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 25, 2018)

Shiny! I reckon with a bit of boot polish, my stimmy would look like that.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 26, 2018)

My proven nearly 4 year old motley boa constrictor imperata was looking really silver when I checked on him tonight when I can home from work , his eyes are my favourite out of all my boas









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> My proven nearly 4 year old motley boa constrictor imperata was looking really silver when I checked on him tonight when I can home from work , his eyes are my favourite out of all my boas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, photos can be deceptive when it comes to trying to visualise the size of a snake, given close-ups and zoom etc so, please inform me, how big is that boa, because it looks huge.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lol , sorry He’s around 5.5ft ,not quite fully grown yet.
I wanted to capture his two tone eyes against his silver and black markings,he’s ridiculously tame too,such a big softie



this any better [emoji4]


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Lol , sorry He’s around 5.5ft ,not quite fully grown yet.
> I wanted to capture his two tone eyes against his silver and black markings,he’s ridiculously tame too,such a big softie
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yep I see now, looking at that head in the previous pics, I was visualising something as thick as my leg and twice my height. LOL Seeing it now, looks the same as our Coastal carpets (size wise). Nice looking animal mate.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks Aussiepride83 that was taken last year so he’s grown a bit since ,but I don’t think he’s going to be massive anyway,he will probably top out about 6ft which is quite alright by me ,I can fit about one and half hands round his fattest part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Thanks Aussiepride83 that was taken last year so he’s grown a bit since ,but I don’t think he’s going to be massive anyway,he will probably top out about 6ft which is quite alright by me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah nice, I'm only 5'8" tall mate so he'd be bigger than me. LOL 
I've got a mate who's got a nice sized Scrub python which makes me properly nervous whenever we take it outside for a stretch in the sun, he's a 2 person job. He'd be quite a bit bigger than your Boa is now and that's more snake than I want to handle. LOL Demands a lot of respect. I keep my Jack Russell Terriers well away from him at all times.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes I think I would deffo keep a jack Russel away from him too, my biggest boa ive got is a 7ft male and he’s more than enough as he’s really chunky bigger than a lot of men’s fore arms, luckily he’s a big softie too, but still have massive respect for him and won’t have him round me neck just incase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

Agreed, honestly, I've never understood the whole "around the neck" thing with large pythons... It only takes about 16 pounds of force to snap the average human neck, and any hefty python is more than equipped to deliver that. You might as well just play Russian Roulette.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> yikes, that aspen.


a bit of fibre in the diet lol


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Two for one , don’t worry there locked at the mo not co habiting










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 29, 2018)

Midnight snack


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 31, 2018)

Something I never knew Green Tree Pythons do, using a hide. I've only ever seen photos of them perched on a branch.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 31, 2018)

My boa longicauda having a snack last night






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 31, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> My boa longicauda having a snack last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one awesome looking snake Richy!
The pattern is very confusing to the eye.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks scutellatus, she’s pretty unique that’s for sure and 100% pure locality from the tumbes mountain in Peru 
This is her stretched out she is really iridescent 



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Feb 1, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Something I never knew Green Tree Pythons do, using a hide. I've only ever seen photos of them perched on a branch.View attachment 323089
> View attachment 323090


Cute!!


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 1, 2018)

A fresh shed head


----------



## Foozil (Feb 1, 2018)

The colours on that GTP are soooooo beautiful


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 1, 2018)

Winston basking after his big feed last night.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 1, 2018)

@suctell* even tho we are not in speaking terms now [emoji6].. I often find my GTP's in hides on the floor ** at first I thought too hot or humid etc but nope from what I have read and or seem they often come to ground for a curl up.. 

PS.. [emoji838][emoji836][emoji838][emoji838][emoji838][emoji838][emoji836][emoji838]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Lazreilly (Feb 2, 2018)

Crappy phone pic. Cant beat a shiny black HEAD though i reckon haha


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Was little black head hungry or Just wanted to come out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazreilly (Feb 2, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Was little black head hungry or Just wanted to come out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She just wanted to come out and play .. very curious snake wants to explore at every opportunity


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 2, 2018)

I’ve got a couple of boas that come to the glass soon as I go in the room,soon as I slide it they come straight out even when it’s not feed time.i love how shiny her head is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazreilly (Feb 2, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> I’ve got a couple of boas that come to the glass soon as I go in the room,soon as I slide it they come straight out even when it’s not feed time.i love how shiny her head is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah thats cool , exactly what both my blackheads do . Mate when they are freshly shed they absolutely glisten .. looks like they had detail and buff haha


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Should of called her “mr sheen “as she looks so polished lol

This is my Hypo Nicaraguan 100% het t+ albino female called “nic” she always wants to come out she’s 3 in June, she got a well cool handle bar moustache 






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazreilly (Feb 2, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Should of called her “mr sheen “as she looks so polished lol
> 
> This is my Hypo Nicaraguan 100% het t+ albino female called “nic” she always wants to come out she’s 3 in June, she got a well cool handle bar moustache
> 
> ...


What a cracker ! Mate u have quite the collection of exotics


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks lazreilly she is pretty cool 


Took a picture of my 8yr old Kahl strain albino when I got him out today, he’s six foot and quite solid guy






My little male “Etso “boa longicauda in his hide earlier looking nice and black






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 5, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> My little male “Etso “boa longicauda in his hide earlier looking nice and black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have some nice animals and a lot of them, how are your power bills over there?


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks yellow tail, Well I have 12 in total and I don’t find them too bad and there all on thermostat controlled che , my big older boas are on 5+ 6ft vivs but the two year olds are in 3ft vivs eventually there going to have to be in bigger vivs so I guess will cost me more later on


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 5, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Thanks yellow tail, Well I have 12 in total and I don’t find them too bad and there all on thermostat controlled che , my big older boas are on 5+ 6ft vivs but the two year olds are in 3ft vivs eventually there going to have to be in bigger vivs so I guess will cost me more later on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Just curious about power costs over there as you have some large snakes, electricity is becoming very expensive here when you have a larger collection and I am now looking at an expensive solar/battery set up as a long term solution.


----------



## Nerdhero (Feb 5, 2018)

Got this little guy yesterday, my first maculosa.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 5, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> Got this little guy yesterday, my first maculosa.
> View attachment 323159
> View attachment 323160
> View attachment 323161
> ...


Great choice, Anteresia are awesome pythons, I personally find them much more interesting than larger species. I also like their markings a lot more.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 5, 2018)

The markings are really nice on that little python


After stripping little Harley’s viv this morning looking for him out he popped from under the orchid bark, lol







Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Feb 5, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> Got this little guy yesterday, my first maculosa.
> View attachment 323159
> View attachment 323160
> View attachment 323161
> ...


yay!! Macs are the best


----------



## Nerdhero (Feb 5, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> The markings are really nice on that little python
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Its the blonde morph. Surprisingly active and inquisitive already. He came with an enclosure from the previous owner and they informed me you gotta keep the glass door wedged/locked shut cause he figured out how to open it!

Would go right up the side of the glass, then using all his weight fall down to shimmy the glass sideways. Would repeat this until an opening appeared. Quite incredible that he figured it out.

Edit: They couldnt tell me its age, its about 65-75cm long. From this i guessed around 18 months? Lemme know what you guys think.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 5, 2018)

It’s really nice , it’s mad how snakes soon learn which way is out, when my some of my boas are peckish they wait by the sliding doors right against them , 

so how big do they eventually grow, I guess not too big, if there that size at 18months ,the markings remind of our European adder






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerdhero (Feb 5, 2018)

Maccies grow to 100-140cm from what I could find on them, I kinda just used that to guesstimate its current age, I'm probably totally wrong.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 5, 2018)

That’s just a really nice size for ease of handling like, more like a colubrid size than a python, I really love the lateral stripe on him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 6, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> Maccies grow to 100-140cm from what I could find on them, I kinda just used that to guesstimate its current age, I'm probably totally wrong.


From my experience, they almost always grow over a metre at 2 - 3 years of age. Your animal, depending on some other environmental factors, is probably 12 - 15 months old.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 6, 2018)

My little blonde mac.



I need to get a more recent photo, she's double this size now and is 13 months old now.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 6, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> My little blonde mac.
> View attachment 323168
> 
> 
> I need to get a more recent photo, she's double this size now and is 13 months old now.


Cutie!


----------



## Nerdhero (Feb 6, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> My little blonde mac.
> View attachment 323168
> 
> 
> I need to get a more recent photo, she's double this size now and is 13 months old now.



Im glad your camera does the snake justice. Unfortunately you can't really see the iridescence in my pictures which is perhaps the most stunning part of a snake.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 6, 2018)

Them macs are really nice,it’s so hard to catch the iridescence sometimes,i find it harder on my darker boas to photograph it.normally natural sunlight which is not much in the U.K. even in summer ,lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 7, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> Im glad your camera does the snake justice. Unfortunately you can't really see the iridescence in my pictures which is perhaps the most stunning part of a snake.


Pics just taken with the camera on my Samsung Galaxy S8.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 13, 2018)

This girl just starting to shed but she was so interested when I was feeding others I gave her a rat, some snakes just eat anything, any temperature, any time. Usually feed her rabbits so a rat is not going to effect her shedding process.


[doublepost=1518522579,1518522511][/doublepost]2 heads are better than 1.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 13, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> 2 heads are better than 1.
> View attachment 323280


There is something almost sinister about the way the eyes have reflected.
Very nice Albino Yellowtail.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 14, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> There is something almost sinister about the way the eyes have reflected.
> Very nice Albino Yellowtail.


Its just that "I've just crushed a rat and I'm now going to swallow it whole look"

Actually I've noticed the sinister look of that one too.
[doublepost=1518560319,1518526180][/doublepost]


Yellowtail said:


> Its just that "I've just crushed a rat and I'm now going to swallow it whole look"
> 
> Actually I've noticed the sinister look of that one too.


Does have a sinister look, maybe he can get work in TV/Movies.
In reality he is a big sook and very good to handle, even a gentle feeder.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 14, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Its just that "I've just crushed a rat and I'm now going to swallow it whole look"
> 
> Actually I've noticed the sinister look of that one too.
> [doublepost=1518560319,1518526180][/doublepost]
> ...


It is definitely worth a shot Yellowtail. I would be ringing some casting agents and sending them some 'portfolio' pictures.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 16, 2018)

Little Harley was slunk of his shelf earlier







Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerdhero (Feb 16, 2018)

@richyboa72 Have you got a portfolio of your collection somewhere? Seems like you've always got another exotic ive never seen before.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks nerd hero,no sorry but not had anything new since last September,boas can change colour quite drastically from morning to night sometimes,that’s little Harley






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerdhero (Feb 16, 2018)

The colours on his tail really pop, will that fade with age?


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 16, 2018)

They are pretty cool colours, the Hypo gene in boas is a really good clean up gene so they tend to maintain that great red against the cream and most of the time they actually get more intense, this is my female Hypo red Pastel boas tail she is 3 this September and has maintained her tail colour really well she has got a darker burnt orange on her body



that was 2yr ago and this was a couple of months ago



that’s her with my sunglow which is a Hypo albino hence the orange/pink on her


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

